# Securing Pvc flanges slab



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Just wondering how many of you repair plumbers find pvc flanges that are not anchored to the slab?? Whats your method of securing the flange to the slab? Do you prefer in the pipe flanges or over the pipe pvc closet flanges if you have the choice??? Which do you prefer and why? Have a wonderful day!:thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I like 4x3 stubbed up so concrete is solid around pipe and no chance of springing in the fill dirt. Easy to chop out a flange in the 4x3. I use tapcons. I find most are not anchored.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I like to use the blue tap-con masonary screws. If possible I prefer over the pipe flange with stainless steel ring. It should be code that all plastic flanges have a SS ring. The plastic ones can snap, and once the paint wears off the metal flange rings, they always rust out.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ditto..verbatum



stillaround said:


> I like 4x3 stubbed up so concrete is solid around pipe and no chance of springing in the fill dirt. Easy to chop out a flange in the 4x3. I use tapcons. I find most are not anchored.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

These are the ones I try to install. I prefer them glued inside 4". I like to use the small slots for the closet bolts because the anchor holes in the flange are real close to the slots. I don't have a problem with these flanges breaking once anchored good.

almost all of the broken flange calls we get are because they weren't anchored.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I like 4x3 stubbed up so concrete is solid around pipe and no chance of springing in the fill dirt. Easy to chop out a flange in the 4x3. I use tapcons. I find most are not anchored.


That is the way I like to see it. 

Around here a lot of plumbing companies put a cardboard wrap around 3" and glued a flange over and never concreted the opening, should see the root system I have pulled out of these, its unbelievable that these ever passed an inspection.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That is the way I like to see it.
> 
> Around here a lot of plumbing companies put a cardboard wrap around 3" and glued a flange over and never concreted the opening, should see the root system I have pulled out of these, its unbelievable that these ever passed an inspection.


I cant believe any inspectors allow cardboard in the slab. They banned that awhile ago


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> These are the ones I try to install. I prefer them glued inside 4". I like to use the small slots for the closet bolts because the anchor holes in the flange are real close to the slots. I don't have a problem with these flanges breaking once anchored good.
> 
> almost all of the broken flange calls we get are because they weren't anchored.


 
That's what I do. Also use the TKO flange. They work well.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> Ditto..verbatum


 
Make that times three. Me too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That is the way I like to see it.
> 
> Around here a lot of plumbing companies put a cardboard wrap around 3" and glued a flange over and never concreted the opening, should see the root system I have pulled out of these, its unbelievable that these ever passed an inspection.


 Here the inspector never sees the flange. The top out inspection is done before the finished floor is installed and most plumbers do not install the flange until the finished flooring is installed. So when the final inspection is done...ofcourse the toielt is set and the flange is not visible at that point.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Here the inspector never sees the flange. The top out inspection is done before the finished floor is installed and most plumbers do not install the flange until the finished flooring is installed. So when the final inspection is done...ofcourse the toielt is set and the flange is not visible at that point.


We used to have to get a flange inspection. So on trim we would set flanges first then do something else. Then call for an inspection for the next day. Then set the w.c's


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I like to stub up 4" about 1/4" under grade. The finisher can finish perfectly flat over it. Glue a flange into the 4", it's perfectly level, no stress on it. Then tapcons or lead wedgits.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

house plumber said:


> We used to have to get a flange inspection. So on trim we would set flanges first then do something else. Then call for an inspection for the next day. Then set the w.c's


That was only in Pinellas County, it drove me crazy because they would forget sometimes to make a note that my flanges were installed at 2nd rough inspection( they always are), then on final they would want me to pull the W/C and then recall, a lot of words were traded back and forth, but I would prevail, its another reason I always make time to be present at all my inspections. 

BTW, Pinellas is down to only 2 field inspectors now.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That was only in Pinellas County, it drove me crazy because they would forget sometimes to make a note that my flanges were installed at 2nd rough inspection( they always are), then on final they would want me to pull the W/C and then recall, a lot of words were traded back and forth, but I would prevail, its another reason I always make time to be present at all my inspections.
> 
> BTW, Pinellas is down to only 2 field inspectors now.


Yeah I know, we had a guy that worked for us then became an inspector. Then he got layed off and wanted to come back and we had no work. I think he works for Meares now as service. I submitted all my paperwork to become an inspector but the slow down and me going to try for disability stopped me from proceeding. I still have til May 2010 to take my test so we'll see what the future holds.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If the flange isn't anchored to the floor doesn't the wc rock? I use these with anchors and ss screws.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> If the flange isn't anchored to the floor doesn't the wc rock? I use these with anchors and ss screws.


Not necessarily. It can rock if the flange is tight but the finished floor is off level.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Tapcons here also. Here is the tool I use for them. Nice tool. Comes with different size socket heads, 5/16,1/4, etc


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Tapcons here also. Here is the tool I use for them. Nice tool. Comes with different size socket heads, 5/16,1/4, etc


I have that. I just dont like the socket heads. it seems the socket hits the ground before the head of the tapcon does. So I use my own nut driver bits from sears


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I like to use TKO with tapcons myself


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I do mines like this Mr. Gump. This is the best, and easyiest way to do it. Tapcons Suck. Anchor kits suck. these things are easy., Drill a hole, and hammer them in.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's the pull out rating on those RSP?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

COuldnt tell you, but, the flange will bust before you pull that thing out.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Its a pin grip for those that don't know. work good for certain applications of course.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Its a pin grip for those that don't know. work good for certain applications of course.


Like closet flanges on a slab. Powers makes them, they make all kinds of fastners. The ones i use are about 3/8 in and 2 " long.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I do mines like this Mr. Gump. This is the best, and easyiest way to do it. Tapcons Suck. Anchor kits suck. these things are easy., Drill a hole, and hammer them in.


I've found stools set with no flange with those pounded in to secure the stool. :furious:

Makes pulling the stool real interesting. How they drove them in without bustin' the stool is beyond me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll use a flange with a stainless steel ring and tapcons.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I do mines like this Mr. Gump. This is the best, and easyiest way to do it. Tapcons Suck. Anchor kits suck. these things are easy., Drill a hole, and hammer them in.


That's what I call lead wedgits. I have also heard them called mushheads. If they are on the van I use them, or tapcons. The wedgits are quicker.


----------

